# LGB wiring for the experts



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a LGB train which is called a Super Hero train and has a single motor block. I want to convert it to DCC power. Can someone tell me how to separate the track picks ups from the motor leads. Thanks for any help. Later RJD


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

three or 4 wires from the motor block to the board ?


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I just looked up what train we are working on picture is below


----------



## bobgrosh (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't have one of those, but if like most LGB motor blocks, outer wires are motor? inner wires are track? Or is it the other way arround? 

I either unscrew the plate and peak inside. 

Or'''
REMOVE LOCO FROM RAILS, INPLUG CABLE, then apply track power to Either the inner or outer pair. One pair will make themotor run. That is the pair you want to connect the orange / gray wires from the decoder to. Orange goes to the right hand pin of that pair.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

LGB generally has either three or four wires going to the board. If it's four, it's easy--two of them are track powrr, the other two go to the motor. If it's three, it's harder. But I've only ever worked on the smaller 0-4-0 and 2-6-0 LGB engines


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Scott for the pic also. It's what I have. The motor block has 4 wires. do they unplug? later RJD


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

I wired one of these for DCC. there are 4 pins on the top of the motor block. they are jumperd with 2 jumpers. 2 of the pins are track power, two are for the motor. Sorr,y I can't remeber which is which. pull the jumpers, cut them in 2, wire two for track power to your DCC chip and 2 for motor from your dcc chip, plug them back in and you are set. Also get a white led and 1000 ohm resistor, wire that to your head light output plug it into the clear pastic flange in the front of your car and you will have headlights.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

On LGB 4 wire motor blocks the outer posts are motor and the inner posts are track power. 

On the train set mentioned above, you can just remove the plug from the motor block and rewire it for your conversion.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dan that sounds easy enough. Later RJD


----------

